# Manchester GC Opens 2017



## huds1475 (Mar 19, 2017)

Appreciate itâ€™s a bit early but hotel room boredom tends to result in the mind wandering to golf.

There are a couple of Opens @ MGC that people have expressed an interest in;

1. Friday 4th August: Festival Week 4 Man Team

Â£37.50pp / Golf & Carvery. Am likely to be sponsoring a team, but if thereâ€™s more I could potentially reserve adjacent spots. Is the clubs showpiece day and the course is always very well presented.

2. Sunday 8th October: 4 Man Team

Â£20pp / golf only. Same event as last year. Usually allowed to reserve 3 or 4 spots so we can all go out together.

Not looking for any commitment to play, with the dates being so far away, but if I can gauge the numbers / interest then I can potentially get some decent times reserved with the secretary.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 19, 2017)

Should be good for the later one again mate. One of my favourite comps of the year.


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 19, 2017)

October one for me bud &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 19, 2017)

Definitely up for our annual day out at the October one mate, always a cracking day out round there in that :thup:

Very interested in the August one aswell (not sure I've ever played there in the middle of summer so would be nice!) but will need to check work/home plans and get back to you......


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 19, 2017)

Up for the October one mate :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 19, 2017)

Pencil me in for October please mate:thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 19, 2017)

October for me please


----------



## 2blue (Mar 19, 2017)

October please, matey


----------



## stokie_93 (Mar 19, 2017)

Pencil me in for the August one Craig :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 20, 2017)

yep as others, October for me. 

let's see if I can't knob one off the first eh...


----------



## Nashy (Mar 20, 2017)

Craig put me down for October please mate.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 20, 2017)

Pencil me in for October Craig.
Looks an easy ride over, just off the motorway.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 20, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Pencil me in for October Craig.
*Looks an easy ride over,* just off the motorway.
		
Click to expand...

'Tis on a Sunday....  fri is a no, no for me


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 20, 2017)

Pencil me in for October.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 21, 2017)

11.10 booked and paid for.

Liverbirdie
Lquaker
Odvan
Birchy

Looking forward to this one.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 21, 2017)

Our club has arranged a reciprocal deal with Manchester GC this year, I'll give this a miss though, one less "bin dipper" to accommadate........


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks for the interest, great to see some old / new faces. So far looks like;

1. Friday 4th August: Festival Week 4 Man Team (Â£37.50pp / Golf & Carvery).

NWJocko 
Stokie_93


2. Sunday 8th October: 4 Man Team (Â£20pp / golf only). 

Bluewolf
Karl102
NWJocko
GregBWFC
Pauldj42
Full_throttle
2Blue
Davemc1
Nashy
Merv_swerve
Marshy77


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 27, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			11.10 booked and paid for.

Liverbirdie
Lquaker
Odvan
Birchy

Looking forward to this one.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Could have just put your names down soft lad


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 27, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Our club has arranged a reciprocal deal with Manchester GC this year, I'll give this a miss though, one less "bin dipper" to accommadate........
		
Click to expand...

+1



huds1475 said:



			Could have just put your names down soft lad 

Click to expand...

Whoosh.

I dont want to spoil someone elses thread, so best leaving it there, eh.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 27, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			+1



Whoosh.

I dont want to spoil someone elses thread, so best leaving it there, eh.
		
Click to expand...

Get a grip.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 28, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Get a grip.
		
Click to expand...

Vardon or baseball?


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 28, 2017)

Depends what you were fitted for


----------



## 2blue (Mar 28, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Our club has arranged a reciprocal deal with Manchester GC this year, I'll give this a miss though, one less "bin dipper" to accommadate........
		
Click to expand...

Had to Google it Stu.....  Dooh..  shocking from one supposed 'football-loving' crowd to another


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 28, 2017)

2blue said:



			Had to Google it Stu.....  Dooh..  shocking from one supposed 'football-loving' crowd to another 

Click to expand...

Unfortunately Dave both sides in this case have scum following them, hillsborough songs v's Munich songs, both mocking the deaths of human beings, and I don't think it'll ever be eradicated from both sets of supporters any time soon. 

Although it may be a minority in our support, I'm not too sure I can say the same about their support based on recent visits to Anfield. 

Comments like those  that huds made has no place on this type of forum imo. To be fair to huds he has apologised to me if i was offended by his comments, I wasn't as it takes a lot to offend me,  but I now know where I stand.


----------

